# Loft Security-what works?



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Today is the day the pigeon codes go before the city council for the first time, then there may be more discusion. However, if it goes through smoothly today there is a 99% chance it will go through just fine.  

Anyways, while I'm going crazy waiting I wanted to get some info for my loft that I HOPEFULLY  will be building in a month or two. The #1 thing I worry about in my area is loft theft. I do plan to buy some $$$ birds eventually, but for now I just don't want someone stealing my pets. 

So, what does everyone do to prevent theft? What can I do to help myself out? Alarms? Motion lighting? Security cameras? What works and what doesn't?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I have security cams setup to watch my loft and also have some setup to watch my house
you can also buy a time lapse DVR but they can be pretty costly
with that you will be able to record days worth of video
I dont have a DVR myself
I just connected my cams to a computer I built with tons of hard drive space and use that to record my video
you need a special video card in order to use a computer to record the video but those are no where as expensive as the DVR
if you need more info on this feel free to shoot me an email and we can discuss it more
[email protected]


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks ston. I'll e-mail you if/when I get mine going. I have a question regarding the security cams. Are there any security cams that are motion sensored? Like ones that would only record when a human being walking by triggered it? Anything like that? You know like a deer cam?


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*theft deterents*



moonshadow said:


> Today is the day the pigeon codes go before the city council for the first time, then there may be more discusion. However, if it goes through smoothly today there is a 99% chance it will go through just fine.
> 
> Anyways, while I'm going crazy waiting I wanted to get some info for my loft that I HOPEFULLY  will be building in a month or two. The #1 thing I worry about in my area is loft theft. I do plan to buy some $$$ birds eventually, but for now I just don't want someone stealing my pets.
> 
> So, what does everyone do to prevent theft? What can I do to help myself out? Alarms? Motion lighting? Security cameras? What works and what doesn't?


people stealing lofts,,just when you think you have heard it all.!.ideas lets see,..indoors/possibility??..install a color camera w thermal,night vision($50)you can rig a light sensor soas it-(lighting)-comes on(indicating movement)that feeds ac to a vcr and record the perpetraitors/try to keep them out of the yard first,.then you may need a big dog with fence peremiter,no trespasssing signs/video survielance,and of course the old fashion standby(lock-n-load),.some thing here should work,hopefully not the later,.but given the time and opportunity some people with steal your eye teeth,...sincerely james waller


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

"Me thinks" they are talking about the birds.. Dave


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, I was talking about my birds. My loft will be the widowhood loft from lovebird's website. It's 8X16. I don't think anyone is going to steal my loft. 

Yeah, I'm looking for idea that will not get me sued. Large dogs are out. Guns are out. I will have no trespassing signs, motion censored flood lights and I'm going to do alarms/security cams if they aren't too expensive. The main think I want to know if where to put them?










If I built my loft exactly like this one what would I use? Where would I position lights and cameras? Would I have to worry about the back of the loft? As in, would anyone saw a hole in the back wall and get in that way? Or should I concentrate on the front?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Get a small Yappie dog, much better than a big dog, a big dog does not really need to bark, but a Yappie dog is worth TWO big dogs, from a legal stand point anyway! Oh heck i have two YAPPIE DOGS= 4 Big DOGS, Does that mean my shovel must "get bigger"? Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Unless you are buying the best Ganus, or Clausing has and then bragging about them i wouldn't worry to much about it ay first.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Pete, you got that right. Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Unless you are buying the best Ganus, or Clausing has and then bragging about them i wouldn't worry to much about it ay first.


In any case it doesn't hurt to be proactive in protecting your birds! Ganus or not.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

i read and heard about those.... i think the best thing you can do is stay way,way looooooowwwwww..... like nothing happens and dont tell anybody where you lived unless necesarry.... and if somebody ask what kind of birds do you have just say regular janssen... period


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Motion detector, wired/wireless security camera with nightvision and of course lock for the door...There is 100 advantage if you have a guard dog, that can run outside and alert you if there's an/some intruder/s...The less they know the better...Try to think like the bad guys, in that case you can counter-attack how or what kind of moves they can/will make...If you worry about the back of the loft, fence it...If you think, theft on pigeons in MN is that bad, put some razor coil wires around your property...You can always put security features to protect your property"...


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

My best security is the saying "NEVER mess with a country boy that has Acreage, a back hoe and guns" LOL
The area of West georgia that I live in has had two crimes in 20 years. A breaking and entering and a shooting......and they took place within 15 seconds of each other.LOL.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Blood lines, i just tell every one mine are barn birds. NOT!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

That part of the yard is fenced, but nothing that would keep out someone serious about steeling. I'm part of a local pigeon forum and from what I can tell these guys are getting robbed of everything. Whoever is stealing these birds doesn't care what they are. They'll steal $2 bird or $2000 birds. My main concern is that weirdos are coming into my backyard and past the windows of my child's room. I want a loft that will deter thieves with one glance. Oh, and yes, someday I do hope to have some HIGH quality birds. 

Out of curiosity...anyone here ever had their lofts broken into?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Me thinks you worry too much. Just get a bunch of motion lights, unless you are in the middle of NO WERE, the neighbors and you will be alerted.
By the way if you wire it right a motion detecting light can light an alarm(light or sound alarm in your BEDROOM. It is not hard to do. Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Randymcone, I like your style!! Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

moonshadow said:


> That part of the yard is fenced, but nothing that would keep out someone serious about steeling. I'm part of a local pigeon forum and from what I can tell these guys are getting robbed of everything. Whoever is stealing these birds doesn't care what they are. They'll steal $2 bird or $2000 birds. My main concern is that weirdos are coming into my backyard and past the windows of my child's room. I want a loft that will deter thieves with one glance. Oh, and yes, someday I do hope to have some HIGH quality birds.
> 
> Out of curiosity...anyone here ever had their lofts broken into?


Truth is, if someone REALLY wants to get into a loft, they'll get in. With the wire aviaries, all you need is a sharp knife or wire cutters. It's very easy to get in if that's what someone wants to do. You can hook up all the lights and alarms and put on all the locks, etc..........now, if you can tie a piece of string to a shot gun trigger, point it at the loft door and set it up to fire when the door opens.........that should get the thiefs attention. 
I've never had my loft broken in to. If we're going to be gone for a few days, which is RARE, I do lock all the aviary doors and the front door. I don't fear someone stealing my birds as much as I fear someone just opening the door and letting them loose. Although the locks won't really keep that from happening, it would slow them down a little.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

LUCKYT said:


> Me thinks you worry too much.


Our backyard is the place where my children and pets can feel safe. I don't want to introduce anything that will jeopardize their safety. Worrying about them is a good thing. Yeah, maybe I'm more worried about then necessary, but who cares! At least everyone will be safe.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

I had my small loft broken into and all eight stolen.  ... Its worth trying to protect what is yours.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I have to say the less people that know about your loft and pigeons the better off you will be .. in my neighborhood the people all love my birds but outside my street you would never know there were pigeons anywhere in my town and I like it that way


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> I have to say the less people that know about your loft and pigeons the better off you will be .. in my neighborhood the people all love my birds but outside my street you would never know there were pigeons anywhere in my town and I like it that way


I really hope my loft is like that. All the neighbors I mentioned it to thought it sounded neat!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

All the locks, lights, and alarms will only keep the honest people honest, a thief will take what he wants regardless. Buy a Harley, they will think you are a crazed biker and leave you alone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

well then just keep it in the neighborhood an all should be well ,never parade your birds to people you dont know and tell them where you live and I do agree to having the motion sensor lights as even if they arent there to steal your pigeons at least you woul;d be alerted to anyone around your house


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> All the locks, lights, and alarms will only keep the honest people honest, a thief will take what he wants regardless. Buy a Harley, they will think you are a crazed biker and leave you alone.


lol thats funny and coming from a person called crazy pete it makes it even funnier lol


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you Lokata I've never thought about security, the little town i live in is only 4 blocks by 5 blocks. If a stranger comes into town every body knows it, some one will get thier plate number.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> Thank you Lokata I've never thought about security, the little town i live in is only 4 blocks by 5 blocks. If a stranger comes into town every body knows it, some one will get thier plate number.


same here I live in a town about a mile long and a mile wide so you cant get thru here without someone knowing about it or at least hearing it happen lol I have a neighbor that is an ex army dude and he calls if ever anything is amiss thou Im fine tuned and way ahead of him when something is out of order


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I wish I lived in a small town. Now out at my parents place in the country I would never have even considered security. However, I now live on the edge of a HUGE metropolitan area. There's a lot of not so great folks in my town. I want to make sure I don't invite trouble by not being prepared.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> Thanks ston. I'll e-mail you if/when I get mine going. I have a question regarding the security cams. Are there any security cams that are motion sensored? Like ones that would only record when a human being walking by triggered it? Anything like that? You know like a deer cam?


there is software you can use to do that
no need for special cameras
you could even use a small webcam lol
it may not look the best but it would work
thats why I like using a pc instead of a dvr
theres tons of software out there


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

How do you hook the webcam up to the computer? Will I need to put a wireless bridge out there? If I do a webcam does it work best to put it inside the loft? I could probably hang a dummy cam outside...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

my dogs keep a close eye on our property, I would recommend one or two, alot more fun than electronics. I don't think having a loft is going to attract bad people on to the property, they will do that if they are up to no good loft or not.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a dog, but she's not a barker or aggressive in the least. I run daycare out of my home, so my pets have to be completely child-proof. I know she's run and jump up on an intruder though.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Only as a last resort


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

LMBO!!!! That's good!!


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

Dave,
Thank you. It's not main stream but it is MY style. LOL
6'4" 295lbs, Harley riding, bird lover. LOL. Original to say the least.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

Most thieves are opportunist. If they think it is an easy target, they will go for it. Also, most thieves try to take the easy way in (Not all of them, watch "The Smoking Guns Presents Dumb Criminals")
I would start with a motion light. You can also add a baby monitor, or some such thing as that, so if the lights come on, you'll be able to hear what is happening. You can usually find them in thrift stores relatively cheap.
You definitely want the light to illuminate the front door of your loft. On the back side of your loft, which I assume from the photo is out of your line of sight, I would try planting a few rose bushes or some such plant that hurts like heck to get tangled it.
Get to know your neighbors so they keep an eye out on your property. You do the same for their property.
Or you could go like Pegasus said and then top it off with a few retired Navy Seals


----------

